# Antihistamines and Constipation



## Guest (May 22, 1999)

Hi all: Here's another monkey in the wrench...I have seasonal allergies, and I started taking Claritin recently...only to discover that (a) it has lactose in it (read the posts on that subject from awhile back), and (







it is, I think, contributing to my constipation. So, I tried the new "rapid dissolve" Claritin without lactose, but same problems. The only other non drowsy allergy medication here is "Allegra" which also has lactose.So, I'm wondering...are there any herbal teas for allergy symptoms...or any ways around what seems to be a correlation between antihistamines and constipation?Would really like to be alert and not sniffling all summer, but on the other hand...Thanks, blbe


----------



## Guest (May 22, 1999)

Hi blbe-I live in GA and have terrible seasonal allergies. I am miserable in the spring. I was on Allegra for awhile and it worked wonderfully, but my insurance wouldn't pay for it and it was like 57$ for 30 days. Then I tried Claratin and it didn't do a thing for me. So, now I am taking Zyrtec. My insurance covers it and it totally makes my allergies go away. Have you tried that? I am not sure whether or not it contains lactose, but it is worth a shot. I hope this helps. -Kayla


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Have you been to a reputable allergy clinic? They may have other choices for you there. Since antihistimines are drying by nature, they can be constipating. Are you drinking lots of filtered H20? Iron and Calcium Carbonate are constipating, and if you are taking these, you might want to switch to different sources. You might want to get rid of the cheese and white flour products in your diet. Warm herbal teas might be helpful. (You'll have to read the labels, get a herbal book, or ask someone that deals with herbals to tell you the right ones to look for- maybe ones with licorice in?). Because they are herbal, and warm and soothing, many of them may help things along anyway. Good luck.------------------


----------



## Guest (May 22, 1999)

I didn't know that about Claritin!! I take it all the time! Do you think that it could be some of the source to my constipation? And pain(because I am lactose-intolerent) Thanks!!


----------



## LindaB (Feb 13, 1999)

Hi, blbe. I know all about seasonal allergies except mine aren't seasonal anymore because there is always something pollinating here in AZ. I've used Claritin, Zyrtec, Allegra, Benadryl and most, if not all, of the pills for them. I've also used Nasacort and one other spray type that I can't remember the name of. None of the above worked for me. My allergies are mostly from tree, grass and weed pollens and my primary care doc recommended Nasonex (a prescription) for them. Two puffs in each nostril every morning and I'm good to go. And the best part about the sprays is that they don't go through your digestive tract so can't mess that up. The antihistamine pills not only make me sleepy, but they dry up everything and I get bigtime C. I assume that by now your doctor has told you to keep your house and car windows closed up when your pollens are in season. That's a major bummer when the weather is nice, but avoidance is part of the solution.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 1999)

Thanks all...Kayla, that's strange: we can buy Allegra over the counter here in Canada...I will ask my doctor if there are other prescription remedies...maybe a nose spray like Linda suggested (I get post nasal drip and then I cough, cough, cough).Will let you know what I discover...And yeah, I read about the correlation between constipation and antihistimines on the net, will be asking my doctor.Have the colonscopy on Friday: wish me luch!blbe


----------

